# Well known, multinational, FMCG company. What to expect?



## alus (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello to everyone. In the few days I am going to have phone call regarding job opportunity and I am sure the question about "your expectations" will be asked.
It's well known, multinational, FMCG company. 
Position - Brand Manager or Trade Marketing Manager. 
I have 10 years experience in the FMCG sector, have been on the same positions in Europe.:ranger:
Guys, could you please recommend me what to say to them? I mean having in mind company profile and my experience what is the average/realistic conditions. 
I do not want to be "green" and agree on "yeah, we screwed up you" thing or vise versa: to raise the expectations to non achievable results.
I will be here with wife an the kid (1.5 y.o.).
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

This should be post in Salary Thread...


----------

